# Victorinox Airboss Mechanical 241507



## lucgallant

Hi everyone,

I am new to the hobby of watch collecting. Not exactly sure what my next purchase will be, all I know is that the collection now has a first piece. 

I'm an engineer at heart (and by day) and so the idea of an automatic watch always intrigued me. I find the inner mechanism to be the neatest thing, a marvel actually.

I used to wear a massive Nixon Insider which weighed in at 199 grams (ended up getting it free from Nixon after my Super Rover SS kept losing time, and they didn't have parts to repair it). After the background LCD on the Insider started resetting itself back to 00:00:00 practically every day, I decided it was time to move on. I started wearing a small Victorinox Quartz I got from work, and thought to myself, "Wow, this thing is light - easy to wear". After going to Las Vegas and walking through the massive "Tourneau" store, I thought that it was finally time to find an automatic.

I decided on Victorinox (I like the company history/story), now it was just to choose from their many models. I live in Northern Alberta (Canada...) and there aren't any stores that carry the Victorinox brand, so all my shopping took place online.

I ended up getting the watch heights and weights via e-mail from the store in Edmonton in order to at least have an idea of how big the watches were. I mainly made my decision on weight and height. Width is 42 mm, height 10.85 mm, weight 89.5 grams. Now that the little background story is done, here are some details on the watch. Of all the Victorinox watches I was considering (Officer's and Infantry Mechanical, Alpnach Chronograph, ChronoPro...), the Airboss Mechanical was the one that had the least amount of information available on the internet (specifically images). It was always the same image, the one of the front face. That is mainly the reason that I felt the need to write this review, to help others who may be interested in this watch. The Airboss is a new release and I'm not sure has done very well - I'd be interested to hear comments from those who know about it.

Here is the link to webpage of the watch: Victorinox Swiss Army

I wish I had better images, but I don't have a camera that takes nice closeup shots like some of the other reviews on this site.

This is the box as it arrived in the mail:









In the box, there is another box, the manual and the warranty card.









Inside the final box is the watch itself:









A side view of the watch showing profile and band:
















A few views of the back of the casing:
















And finally full front and back views of the watch. I already wore it for a few days which is why some of the holes on the band look slightly stretched.
















I like how on the back as well as the clasp (although my picture hides the one on the clasp) there is a "Swiss Air Force" logo, to me it makes the watch unique. From the Victorinox site, the other Airboss or the Alpnach watches don't have that logo.

I don't know very much about automatic movements, so I can't really comment on the movement in this watch. I can say that it looks great.  I'm not sure of how accurately it keeps its time yet, I have to do some testing in the near future. I will post back with results on that aspect.

I wore the watch for about 2 full days and although it's larger than my other Victorinox (38 mm width, 8 height, 53 grams), I don't really notice that it is there, unlike the Nixon.

Anyway I'd like to hear anything from others who have this watch. If anyone has any questions about it, please feel free to ask. Thanks!


----------



## heb

Nice watch. I too like this new model; great looking and @ 42mm, perfect size too. The "Air Boss" series watches are terrific looking pieces.

heb


----------



## ffeelliixx

Very tasteful design. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lukkluj

Nice article. I think you selected the nicest and most understated Victorinox of all that I know. Very elegant watch.


----------



## lucgallant

Hi everyone,

thanks for the comments. An update, in 25 hours, the watch seems to have gained 11 seconds. Not sure how this fares for accuracy. I was not wearing it as well, I just wound it a few times. Tomorrow I will wear it all day and check again tomorrow night. Thanks!


----------



## ffeelliixx

lucgallant said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> thanks for the comments. An update, in 25 hours, the watch seems to have gained 11 seconds. Not sure how this fares for accuracy. I was not wearing it as well, I just wound it a few times. Tomorrow I will wear it all day and check again tomorrow night. Thanks!


Gaining 11 seconds in a day for a watch at this level is well within specifications. For increased accuracy, you can always have a watchmaker regulate it.


----------



## Packleader

It's a very beautiful, very elegant watch. I'm very impressed.

Thank you for sharing.

Cheers,
Packleader


----------



## lucgallant

Thanks guys,

so final word on accuracy - I wore it the last two days and it gained 13 seconds and 22 seconds. Thanks,

Luc


----------



## steve12345

I am also looking at the airboss. If you go on Ebay you can get brand new Airboss2 quartz for $200. They appear to sell in Amazon also for decent $ for different models. I found the the lug width also is odd for some of the models at 23 mm. 
Nice watch.

steve


----------



## chromehead

rarely do i come across such nice arabics. they look really proportionally sized and refined


----------



## lucgallant

chromehead said:


> rarely do i come across such nice arabics. they look really proportionally sized and refined


Thanks - nice part about those arabics is that they glow in the dark, like the hour and minute hands.


----------



## PeterJMC

That is nice! I'm waiting to get the Airboss Mach 4, I love how the Airboss line looks, the arabics look fantastic!
Great buy.


----------



## dhavetam

quietly confident watch. wear it in good health!


----------



## Wik

Looks good  thanks.


----------



## rjstuf001

Very nice, understated, quality watch. I'm seriously thinking of getting it.


----------



## gettingstarted

big fan of the airbosses, have the mach 3&4 myself


----------



## rocknsnow

I recently purchased this same watch with the steel band. Great watch. I have found it to be about +8 to +10 per day. I recently purchased a couple nato bands and a rubber band for it to add some variety and to keep the steel band a little nicer as I work in the outdoors a lot.


----------



## kjse7en

Very nice watch. Yes agree with above, it has the understated elegance.

By the way, anyone know what's the lug size?


----------



## OntheRoad

Very nice. The piece looks very sturdy and robust, especially the casing. The finishing on the movement looks a bit drab, but for a watch in this price range it's not unexpected and doesn't take away from the overall aesthetics of the watch too much. Congrats on a new acquisition.


----------



## TimeWontLetMeGo

I find your choice to be excellent. Just picked mine up yesterday. Was actually looking at the Officer day/date Auto which the AD can no longer get. Put this on and immediately knew I had to have it.

Lug size is 22mm. Although as you can see I already put on a pilot strap. It was a very tight fit. The OEM strap is actually very nice as well, I just like the rivets.

The ETA2824 is pretty blah as mentioned so the sapphire back is almost wasted, but it is a 2824. The crown is pretty big so it winds super easy compared to my speedmaster.

Looking at the OPs photo, I need to go back to the AD, they gave me the wrong manual. Mine is for chronos. They didn't stamp the warranty either.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Original

TimeWontLetMeGo said:


> Looking at the OPs photo, I need to go back to the AD, they gave me the wrong manual. Mine is for chronos. They didn't stamp the warranty either.


Really sorry to read this. Please drop me a line if this is not fixed with the next few days.

*Rocknsnow*, i'm really interested to see it on rubber strap! What color did you choose?


----------



## TimeWontLetMeGo

I have everything with me today, so will be stopping back after work. Thanks for the note...


----------



## stevomcgee

What do you think after all this time? I've owned many Airboss models and just recently picked this one up. The design seems very plain compared to all the other models but once you strap it on it really sings. The metal bracelet is so comfortable and the over height and weight is absolutely perfect. I feel it is VSA's tribute to the IWC Pilot Mark series.

Everything about this watch works very well together. I'm going to find the alternate leather strap that is supplied with this model, it looks much more comfortable than the other similar Airboss leather straps that I'm not crazy about.


----------



## fad

What do you guys mean about the arabic numeral on this watch, seems like an ordinary numeral?


----------



## blondeshot24

Beautiful Watch


----------



## took

Beautiful piece. I have the VSA Classic Chrono and will be adding this next. 

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## S1ngleMalt

fad said:


> What do you guys mean about the arabic numeral on this watch, seems like an ordinary numeral?


When someone says Arabic numbers, they are just referring to the actual numbers you are used to seeing every day. Watch faces can have any combination of numbers, numerals or other indicators of the hour.

Arabic numbers are 1,2,3,4,5 etc.

Roman numerals are I, II, III, IV, V etc.


----------



## Edo123

This is such a pretty watch. I havent seen somehting like this in a long long time. Although its a shame that its a bit too big for my 6.5" wrist. Does anyone know of another watch that look ssimilar to this but has a slightly smaller dial?


----------



## Edo123

Edo123 said:


> This is such a pretty watch. I havent seen somehting like this in a long long time. Although its a shame that its a bit too big for my 6.5" wrist. Does anyone know of another watch that look ssimilar to this but has a slightly smaller dial?


Anyone?


----------



## //Napoleon//

Edo123 said:


> Anyone?


Although it's PVD coated, I find that the dial layout of the Victorinox 241518 is quite similar to the 241507.
It's 38.5mm and should fit perfectly on a 6.5inch wrist (However, I exchanged my 241518 and got the 241507)
















I have 6.5 wrists too and I think the 241507 fits just fine (I'll post a pic soon)

Here is the 241507 on my 6.5 inch wrists (btw lug to lug length is around 52mm)


----------



## TimeWontLetMeGo

Agree with you on all counts. The dial 241518 is very close, but I still like my 241507 more. I also think it looks fine on your wrist so it should like fine on Edo's. I have seen MUCH worse. My wrist is only 7" and I was worried about the 42mm size, but it's a military style watch and it has Command Presence on the wrist 

I was actually going to buy the Officers Day Date automatic when I went into the AD. They only had the quartz so he suggested the Airboss 241507. Once it was on my wrist I forgot all about the other....what was I talking about? For me, VSA really checked all the boxes with this watch and it was definitely worth going outside my size comfort zone.


----------



## lucgallant

stevomcgee said:


> What do you think after all this time? I've owned many Airboss models and just recently picked this one up. The design seems very plain compared to all the other models but once you strap it on it really sings. The metal bracelet is so comfortable and the over height and weight is absolutely perfect. I feel it is VSA's tribute to the IWC Pilot Mark series.
> 
> Everything about this watch works very well together. I'm going to find the alternate leather strap that is supplied with this model, it looks much more comfortable than the other similar Airboss leather straps that I'm not crazy about.
> 
> View attachment 1044831


Hi there,

did not see your message back when you posted it. Watch is still holding up really well, I have no complaints. I have the leather strap band, it's starting to show a tiny bit of wear, but nothing significant. Might look to purchase another one (or more!) soon as a backup. Still keeps time accurately, no issues there. Crystal has done very well (knock on wood...). Overall still very satisfied.


----------

